

Cloud Computing Instrumental in IT Recovery for 2010  - havoyan
http://in.sys-con.com/node/1232970

======
mark_l_watson
""Watch, too, for Amazon, to develop an application platform.""

What is AWS? AWS provides high level infrastructure like very robust message
queues and file volumes that are automatically replicated. Add elastic load
balancing, easy to manage EC2s, etc. and you really have much higher level
components than just leasing servers.

Will Amazon try to compete with Google Apps? I don't think so.

~~~
andyjenn
Others are doing it.. <http://www.salesforce.com/platform/> \- I suppose it's
not unreasonable to assume AWS will provide something similar (but slightly
better in some way I'm guessing!)

